# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Rule of thumb costs on replacing an iron roof?

## Bill108

I have an old corrigated iron roof that leaks in a couple of places. Rather than patching it up and getting another 5 years out of it Im considering replacing the whole lot now with new colourbond corrigated iron and the gutters as well I spose. 
Is there any "rule of thumb" on approximatly how much this costs? 
It's a single story house, older style (about 100 - 110 years old).

----------


## stevoh741

work out your sq meterage of your roof then call a supplier like stratco etc and find out their cost per m2

----------


## jatt

fotos always help. 
What type of huse is it?  
Just had a Victorian style done (approx that age) with a valley gutter and the lean to extension done out back.

----------


## seriph1

Just to be boring I will add that pics help .... and that there is no per-square-metre cost for roof replacement. You can get a cost for the sheets+ delivery etc. but that's totally different. The level of complication, the conditions and additional materials all factor in. If you own a "rectangle with a roof" that basically means someone is fitting two rectangles + cap + gutters, it is a different price than another home of the exact same size, but with a lateral hip gable at the front, single valley through the middle and twin hips and  the back, all surrounded by verandahs and the guttering systems to suit. 
jatt  -  what did yours set you back and what was included?

----------


## seriph1

Of course, roofs like these are a bit more expensive   -   BTW these are synthetic slates, made entirely of recycled materials and can be hit with a hammer with the only result being you get tired doing it. They look perfect and are about a third the cost of slate  -  we are putting them on our place, but only on the front .... tin on the rest at this stage, due to cost.   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Gaza

You will be up for new battens which will need to be packed level

----------


## barney118

if its DIY, you will probaly get away with $10k.

----------


## Gaza

> if its DIY, you will probaly get away with $10k.

  based upon, thats just a number out of the sky without know the m2 or pitch, gutters / downpipes, saftey rails, new battens, valleys,  
i think you should edit your post

----------


## barney118

Hey Gaza it was as good as the original post LOL  :Smilie:  My roof was approx 170m2 with the extension to original house so I was assuming a little less than this, mine cost me approx 12-15K which included new trusses. I used 250 lm of colorbond @ $ 7l/m (checking prices today on ebay) $1750, 
plus 8 rolls of blanket @ $100 ea,                                                                  $800
53lm of gutter @ $8.5                                                                                  $450
New battens                                                                                              $1200
Ridge cap                                                                                                    $500
Screws and incidentals                                                                                $1000 
I am only upto $6 k

----------


## Gaza

> Hey Gaza it was as good as the original post LOL

  on a contractor forum when any one asks what is worth the response is 350 for everything,

----------


## PeteV

with out photos or measurements.... 100k should cover it! hope this helps!

----------


## Bill108

Looks like I was a tad optomistic in hoping there was a rule of thumb cost that I could have just applied per sqm   :Blush7:  
Ok, lets provide some more info this time.
I have found the source of the leak in the main house I believe (the chimney) and will sort that out.
All other leaks are in the Kitchen and sunroom, both which have a roof that is visually in a much poorer state than the main part of the house, so I think I will just look at replacing them. 
This is the two relatively flat parts at the bottom half of the attached photo. 
Kitchen (left) approx 33.3 sqm
Sunroom (right) approx 19.6 sqm
Guttering approx 15 m 
Hope that is enougth info for a vague rule of thumb cost  :Smilie:

----------


## stevoh741

In the time you have waited for answers on here you could have already had 4-5 real quotes. Doesn't matter what anyone says on here, I'd be getting as contractor on site for ball parks....

----------


## Bill108

> In the time you have waited for answers on here you could have already had 4-5 real quotes.

  At this time of year in Bathurst? 
I think not.

----------


## stevoh741

> At this time of year in Bathurst? 
> I think not.

  
that roof looks 40-50 yrs old, Im sure another 3 weeks wont hurt it

----------


## Bill108

> that roof looks 40-50 yrs old, Im sure another 3 weeks wont hurt it

  Mate, if you don't have anything of value to add, then don't post.

----------


## stevoh741

> Mate, if you don't have anything of value to add, then don't post.

  there was value in that and the reply was in the same vein as your previous response. Who died and made you a moderator?

----------


## watson

:Ninja:

----------


## seriph1

That roof doesn't look in bad shape at the front part of the home at least...? 
... and guys, these forums are for CONVERSATIONS about stuff  -  and as such, can be of wildly varying value. Personally, I add inane comments from time to time but they're not intended to offend and are intended in the spirit of add when I can ... be funny where I can... but always learn and be ready with an open hand and an open mind.  
No one is trying to do anything more or less than contribute. Each post requires time and thought to some degree ... let's respect that and have a great time with new-found, or long-time friends from far away or around the corner. 
If you don't like that, then you can get a full refund, down to the last cent you paid for any assistance you receive.   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## stevoh741

:Biggrin2:

----------


## Bedford

> If you don't like that, then you can get a full refund, down to the last cent you paid for any assistance you receive.

  Less a small Moderators fee!  :Yikes2:

----------


## Bill108

> That roof doesn't look in bad shape at the front part of the home at least...?

  The front part is in a lot better condition than the back. 
After some thought and advice Im only going to replace the back area. 
The quote so far seems ok, still waiting on another one, sigh...   

> ... and guys, these forums are for CONVERSATIONS about stuff - and as such, can be of wildly varying value. Personally, I add inane comments from time to time but they're not intended to offend and are intended in the spirit of add when I can ... be funny where I can... but always learn and be ready with an open hand and an open mind.

  Yeah I guess I may have been a tad harsh with my reply.
Spose Im a little jaded from some other forums.

----------


## watson

> Yeah I guess I may have been a tad harsh with my reply.
> Spose Im a little jaded from some other forums.

  All's OK Bill,
our mob are forgiving, as well as helpful.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## munruben

We can all put our two bobs worth in here as to cost but in reality, you won't know until you get a proper physical quote for your work and even then, you will be surprised at the difference there can be between two quotes for the same work.  Get at least 3 quotes with inclusions for the whole roof and separate quote for just the sections you are really concerned about . you can then make judgement as to what you can afford and what you want to do.

----------

